# Made these today



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Need to get better at cutting out


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> Need to get better at cutting out


Very pretty....I don't see anything wrong with the "cutting out"!! :lol:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pippen said:


> Very pretty....I don't see anything wrong with the "cutting out"!! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

pretty. they look very professionally done


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just paid $6.99 for a wedding card today and it's not near as pretty as your cards. I don't see any faults in your cards.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> I just paid $6.99 for a wedding card today and it's not near as pretty as your cards. I don't see any faults in your cards.


Thanks so much I really appreciate that!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful! They look perfectly cut to me and very professional, too.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous cards.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

If you get any better, you'll have Hallmark running scared!
Beautiful work.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Need to get better at cutting out


The first thing I look for when I get into KP every morning,Sue, is your work. You do an exceptional job. The only problem I have ( me, not you) is putting cards into envelopes that have raised surfaces , such as flowers or butterflies, and not have them get crushed as they are put thru postal machines. Using dimentionals tabs is nice but I wonder how the card is when received by somebody. Are your cards all A2's?


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a card maker, too and I must say that these are lovely. You could use them for many different occasions. Very nice neat work. Thanks for sharing. Jberg


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your cards are beautiful !!!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

wow gorgous!


Sue Fish said:


> Need to get better at cutting out


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Like your cards. Is the butterfly a memory box die? Or a punch?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.... again.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

So lovely, nice embossing and embellished butterfly.


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

sue, all your cards are so beautiful and creative


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> If you get any better, you'll have Hallmark running scared!
> Beautiful work.


lol that gave me a good chuckle....thanks


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Doubledee said:


> Like your cards. Is the butterfly a memory box die? Or a punch?


It is a martha stewart punch..I have 2 sizes


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> The first thing I look for when I get into KP every morning,Sue, is your work. You do an exceptional job. The only problem I have ( me, not you) is putting cards into envelopes that have raised surfaces , such as flowers or butterflies, and not have them get crushed as they are put thru postal machines. Using dimentionals tabs is nice but I wonder how the card is when received by somebody. Are your cards all A2's?


Thanks so much...I have kept the embellishing small enough it is not a problem...have mailed many with no trouble and things will flatten down just fine to go into the envelope and sort of fluff up again as you take them out...most are about the same size but it does vary a little...
You can be sure I will keep posting lol havng great fun..some may get tired of my posts but they dont have to look 
Glad you and many others seem to like my work


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> I'm a card maker, too and I must say that these are lovely. You could use them for many different occasions. Very nice neat work. Thanks for sharing. Jberg


Thank you ....I am so pleased even my teenage grand daughters like my cards..now you know that is saying something lol


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Your designs inspire me! I make cards too, and really enjoy seeing yours. I may have even stolen an idea or two!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

gwen949 said:


> Your designs inspire me! I make cards too, and really enjoy seeing yours. I may have even stolen an idea or two!


Well that is flattering...you can see I like very simple designs..


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful Cards! I love to make my own too and I get spoiled if I don't have a home made one and have to buy one that is not as nice as a home made one. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sure like your Cards. 
I have a Cricut machine, but very rarely use it. I prefer the die-cuts to the punches, cause you can place it exactly on the picture where you want to cut out. I have to start using them a lot more. Cleaned out my Office the other day and put all my die-cuts in one of those great big plastic boxes. Thought I have enough space for them, but found I needed another box. I probably have over 200 die cuts, but never what I need.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

holy moly! So far Ihave a few punches and no die cuts and several embolssing folders and that is all but I am having fun...


elfiestouch said:


> Sure like your Cards.
> I have a Cricut machine, but very rarely use it. I prefer the die-cuts to the punches, cause you can place it exactly on the picture where you want to cut out. I have to start using them a lot more. Cleaned out my Office the other day and put all my die-cuts in one of those great big plastic boxes. Thought I have enough space for them, but found I needed another box. I probably have over 200 die cuts, but never what I need.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

"some may get tired of my posts"

No way. I just love seeing your card work. It's so special. The colors on these today are very specially done.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks very much that is very nice to hear....



iShirl said:


> "some may get tired of my posts"
> 
> No way. I just love seeing your card work. It's so special. The colors on these today are very specially done.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Will NEVER get tired of your posts!!!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice job. they look so delicate.

SEA


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Will NEVER get tired of your posts!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

SEA said:


> Nice job. they look so delicate.
> 
> SEA


Thank you I like the rather feminine look..


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> holy moly! So far I have a few punches and no die cuts and several embossing folders and that is all but I am having fun...


You should try the die cuts. You would love to use dies on your cards. That makes cutting much easier and gives a different look.
I like to use a frame around my pictures, or I insert some pictures. The die makes that much easier. Just don't get to many, like I did. Now I have to dig in the box to find what I want.
If anyone knows of a good way to store them, please let me know. I bought a couple of Magnetic Folders, but really don't like the them. To heavy to handle. Plus I like to keep mine in the original Folder whit the pictures on them, so I know, how many there are in a set. Otherwise I lose them.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I love your cards. I recently purchased the Spellbinder? machine and some dies and embossing templates. I have not started it yet. It is part of my to do list.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kwright said:


> I love your cards. I recently purchased the Spellbinder? machine and some dies and embossing templates. I have not started it yet. It is part of my to do list.


Be sure to share pics when you make some!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are very nice. You keep getting better and better at this. Aloha... Bev


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks really professional and "store bought." ! Keep it up!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

really lovely. What is wrong with the cutting out an you certainly must have made the butterflies on the die cutter - yes?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> really lovely. What is wrong with the cutting out an you certainly must have made the butterflies on the die cutter - yes?


I used Martha Stewart punches for the two sizes of butterflies

Punching like crazy today lol got and order for 16 of the particular card!


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Lively way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

coolmoves said:


> Lively way to spend a Sunday afternoon!


Lol yes and Monday and Tuesday also..filling an order and want some for myself also..


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Like 'em.


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

neither do I!



Pippen said:


> Very pretty....I don't see anything wrong with the "cutting out"!! :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> Sure like your Cards.
> I have a Cricut machine, but very rarely use it. I prefer the die-cuts to the punches, cause you can place it exactly on the picture where you want to cut out. I have to start using them a lot more. Cleaned out my Office the other day and put all my die-cuts in one of those great big plastic boxes. Thought I have enough space for them, but found I needed another box. I probably have over 200 die cuts, but never what I need.


Would be such fun to play with your toys!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Would be such fun to play with your toys!


Well if you are ever in the Austin,Texas area just stop on by and I let you play.
Have not had a minute to spare in the last few days. Have an order for 80 accordion albums as a Birth announcement
Sent the couple some sample cards to chose from and they decided to pass on the cards ans chose the album that I also sent, to my surprise. Thought I have enough time, since the Baby was not due until mid August, but it decided to come early and came Thursday evening.
The whole pregnancy was one surprise after the other.
First it was supposed to be a girl, so I bought all kind of pink Card stock. After three months, it turned out to be a boy. So I went and bought blue Card Stock. When I sent the samples, I was informed that they decided on green and orange, cause his name is Hunter. Well if anyone knows of someone needing Birth announcements in pink or blue, I have all the supplies on hand.
Will post a picture of the Album as soon as I am ready to
ship. Which has to be very soon.
In the meantime, as I said, if you would like to play with my Toys, just come on over. Just bought one of the butterfly punches from Martha Stewart yesterday, but do not like it. I don't have the strength in my hand to push the Punch. Guess I have to ask my husband to punch a few for me. Like I said, I prefer die-cuts.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> Well if you are ever in the Austin,Texas area just stop on by and I let you play.
> Have not had a minute to spare in the last few days. Have an order for 80 accordion albums as a Birth announcement
> Sent the couple some sample cards to chose from and they decided to pass on the cards ans chose the album that I also sent, to my surprise. Thought I have enough time, since the Baby was not due until mid August, but it decided to come early and came Thursday evening.
> The whole pregnancy was one surprise after the other.
> ...


Wow what an order! I hope you can sell the others!


----------



## Blinkokr (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful cards
Blessed day girl


----------

